
Is Having a Child Really as Bad as Taking 72 Transatlantic Flights a Year? - ericdanielski
https://auclimate.wordpress.com/2018/04/07/carbon-legacies-and-responsibility-is-having-a-child-really-as-bad-as-taking-72-transatlantic-flights-a-year/
======
zunzun
In terms of total accumulated radiation damage, the flights are much worse
because having a child produdes no additional radiation explosure -
transatlantic flights certainly do!

